# WWII Liberty s.s. Noah Brown



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Does anybody have any details on the _s.s. Noah Brown_ Hull No 2481 built in 1944. She was sold private in 1947 and srapped in 1969.

Apart from that "I know nothing"

Tks

NigelC


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*SS Noah Brown*

Hi Nigel,

A little info for you.

1944 WSA (Seas Shipping Co, NY) 
1946 WSA (T.J.Stevenson & Co, NY) 
1947 Bulk Carriers Corp.NY.- US flag. 
1949 *HENRY STEVENSON*, same owners. 
1955 *ALDERSHOT*, Aldershot SS Corp.- Liberian flag (Ocean Freighting & Brokerage Corp, NY) 
1960 *KAROLINA*, Regina SS Corp.- Greek flag (same managers) 
1963 *VRONTADOS PIONEER*, Adriatic Maritime Co.- Liberian flag (Pacific SS Agency, NY) 
1966 Cosmic Freighters Ltd.- Liberian flag (same managers) 
1969 Scrapped Gandia, Spain.

Rgds


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Hugh

These little loose ends annoy me - now that ones put to bed.

Just as a matter of interest where did you find the info?

Tks again

NigelC


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*SS Noah Brown*

Hi Nigel,

http://www.mariners-l.co.uk/LibShipsN.html

A very handy website for WWII.

Go bring another out of bed and see if we can fix it'

Also took part in convoy's *HX309, HX300, HX321*

Rgds


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Hugh

This one is not a liberty, it was a C1-M-AV1 type. The Marline Hitch built in 1945 and became the Methane Pioneer about 1958. Anything extra you can fill in?

NigelC


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Marline Hitch*

Hi Nigel,

On this site here:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=1785&highlight=backsplice

Rgds


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Hugh

Still missing what happened to between being sold in 1946 and 1958ish when became Methane Pioneer?

NigelC


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Marline Hitch*

Hi Nigel,

Sorry not much more I can add except that she may have been renamed *NORMARTI *( 1945 ).

Rgds


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Tks Hugh

I will continue with my quest

NigelC


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Here are a few more details that may help: Built by Walter Butler Shipbuilders, Inc. Duluth, Minnesota and completed in July, 1945 as the 'Marline Hitch' a C1-M-AV1 for the US Maritime Commision. Official # 248358, 3,805GT (2,123Net) , 323.75' x 50', single screw.
To the Compania Naveira Independencia SA, Panama as the 'Don Aurelio' in 1946.
She became the Liberian 'Normarti' of the Normarti Shipping Co., Monrovia in 1951, 4,099GT.
In 1958 the 'British Methane', owned by British Methane Ltd., Stephenson Clark, Ltd. managers: liquified natural gas carrier 5,058GT.
To Antartic Gas, Inc., Panama in 1967 and renamed 'Aristotle'.
Converted at Philadelphia in 1977 to become a floating LPG storage facility at Receife.
She may still be fullfilling that purpose.


Bruce C.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

nigelcollett said:


> Hi Hugh
> 
> Still missing what happened to between being sold in 1946 and 1958ish when became Methane Pioneer?
> 
> NigelC


Ahoy Nigel,
Methane Pioneer 1945
Built as: 
Marline Hitch-46
Don Aurelio-51
Normati-58
Wharf:W.Barber[S.Bs.]Inc.Duluth
Call/Flag Sign:GBHU
Owners:British Methane Ltd.
Managers:Stephenson Clarke Ltd.
P.o.R.:London
Flag:British
LOA x B x D:338'9"x50'4"x23'6½"
BRT:5058
DWT:4830
Eng:Oil Eng 2SA 6Cy 21½"x29"
Builder:Nordberg Mfg. Co. Milwaukee

According Lloyds Register


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hugh, Bruce & Ruud

Thanks very much

Your all stars

NigelC


----------



## larryvaughn (Feb 9, 2007)

*S.S. Noah Brown*

Nigel,
I don't have anything on the ship, but my father-in-law, Lt.Zalph Rochelle, USNavy ( home: High Point NC USA) served as Comanding Officer in WWII. He occasionally talked about his great crew, the convoys, and mistakenly firing on Mt Vesuvius in 1944 when it errupted after the allies landed.

I would like to know more about thr Noah Brown and a ship S.S. John Moffits.

Anyone?

Larry


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Larry

I'm afraid I don't have a lot more on the s.s. Noah Brown over and above what is already in this thread. In 1958 she was purchased by British Methane Ltd and was converted the one of the first experimental Liquid Natural Gas (LNG) carriers (that's gas in British not American terminology) and was one of the forerunners of the many LNG carriers that ply their trade today. 

I assume they used this old wartime built vessel because it was a cheap hull to use for an experimental vessel rather that spending a load of Dollars on something the might not work.

Have attached a picture as the Methane Pioneer and my apologies for the quality as I could get all the picture onto my scanner at one go. Needs to be tidied up a bit.

I'm afraid I do not have any info on the other vessel and would suggest you start a thread yourselve to try and find out more details.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## ARTHURHARVEY (Jun 18, 2006)

*liberty ship Noah Brown*

Suggest you contact Joan Burke at www.Project Liberty Ship- these persons run the John Brown and have aboard a complete record of all liberty ships with cross reference by hull number/name.The email address is: 
[email protected]
Best wishes
Arthur Harvey


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Arthur

Thanks for the liberty address, a new one on me, I'll have to add it to my "favorites"

ths again

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Andy Stevenson (Mar 15, 2008)

*Henry Stevenson was my Great Grandfather*

Hi - saw your message about a vessel once known as the Henry Stevenson.
It was named after my great grandfather, and was owned by T.J. Stevenson and Co, a company that purchased liberty ships after WW2 and operated a liner service to Med while Europe was being rebuilt.

Please send me a PM, if you want me to try to dig up more info from my father, who is now 86.

Rgds,

Andy


----------

